# Solid Tech Advice



## GTechWiz (Nov 10, 2009)

This Post will be highly informative, all information is from a trusted Computer Tech with 25 years Experience!

That would be me. Please read this thoroughly as it has a lot information within which will help you solve a lot of different problems, you should read this before you decide to post in the forums, if the sollutions within don't solve your problems, then you should proceed to post.

First & Foremost you should be aware that MOST computer problems are Software Related, rather than hardware, unless your getting a screen (the blue screen of death) or your computer is not starting, you should suspect Software FIRST!

I cannot overstate this enough, the FIRST Step in dianosing computer problems starts with a virus scan! The best scan online scanner is One Care Live @ http://onecare.live.com/site/en-us/default.htm This scanner is so good I would recommend it to anyone!

You should download and install these program (remove your old virus scanner FIRST!) as they are trusted free programs which are great at what they do! If you run these three once a week then most problems you will encounter will be solved!

AVG Free - http://download.cnet.com/windows/ (Type AVG Free in the search bar)

Spybot Search & Destroy (Anti-Spyware)
http://search-destroy-scan.com/2/index.asp?aff=11231&camp=yh_spybot2_us&se=yahoo

Malwarebytes' (Anti-Malware Software)
http://malware.bytes-d0wnload.com/d...GUS&source=CCN-CD277-YAH5520-malwarebytes-new

If you don't like AVG then Get Avira, it's REALLY GOOD!
http://www.free-av.com/en/download/1/avira_antivir_personal__free_antivirus.html

Another common Problem is the computer is running slow, as always, scan with the above programs first, you can then check to see if your running in Virtual Memory Mode, which is where windows uses your hard drive As RAM, because your out of RAM, this slows your computer down to a crawl! Press the Windows Key (The one that looks like a windows logo) & the Pause/Break Key and a window will pop up showing you how much total RAM you have, next press control + alt + delete key (all at once one time only!), vista must select task manager, when you see the task manager, select the Performance Tab, here you will find out how much RAM you are currently using.

If you are using more RAM than the total available RAM, you are running in virtual memory mode, you will need to find out what kind of RAM you have and go purchase some more, you can download & install CPUZ which allows you to get information on your computer, you can get that here. (it's free) http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

(Make sure you get the proper 32 or 64 Bit version which matches your O.S. Version!) If you don't know if your using 32 or 64 Bit, then use the windows Key + Pause/Break key to find out, it will be listed under System Type.

All 64 Bit operaiting system can utilize 32 Bit Programs, but if a 64 Bit is available use that instead! Not all programs work on Vista, and Vista will notify you of such! If you dont' have the money, Ubuntu is a great Operating system, which by the way is BETTER for laptops than ALL other operating system on the market! You can download, install, and use it for FREE (100%!)! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

If you follow the above steps, you will be able to solve most common problems with a PC, there are a lot more technical problems out there, and I'm glad that they created this forum, it really does help the community, so let's not forget to thank the hoster of these forums for comming up with such a splendid idea, THANKS!

GTechWiz


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you throw your shoulder out of joint patting yourself on the back?


----------



## GTechWiz (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha! 

I was just stating the facts.

I noticed your a vetran poster, I take it these forums have been here a long time, or you spam like a mad demon, now which is it?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

John doesn't spam ... With his moderator "license to kill" ... He eliminates spammers.

All those words of wisdom .. And you never mentioned the importance of a Backup Plan


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Noyb said:


> All those words of wisdom .. And you never mentioned the importance of a Backup Plan


And I mention backup with every post.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

But red hurts my eyes


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Stoner said:


> But red hurts my eyes


I can see that.


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

My BLT drive's gone AWOL. Please help me or I'll be forced to commit Hara Kiri


----------



## GTechWiz (Nov 10, 2009)

Backup, is without a doubt extremely important, having experienced data loss, your right it should be at the top!

All too often though, I hear people say, what is backup?

Well, let's explain it some, Back Up is simply taking the data (files) on your computer and burning them to a DVD or CD, I say DVD or CD because flash drives can go bad!

Also, it's very important to make 2 copies & VERIFY the data on the disc is ALL good. The reason you backup files is to prevent the horrible experience of losing your files should your hard drive enter a state of mechanical failure (unrevivable). Sure you can send your hard drive off to those data recovery centers, but be ready to shell out some SERIOUS cash to get your data back!

There are many other forms of back up, some like using external hard drives to store their Data, I for one love flash drives (though I realize the data on them can become corrupted or infected with viruses), I use flash drives not only to transport and store data but I have over 250 Applications that run from a flash drive, these programs help me do a wide array of things and they work from ANY computer! 

Data loss is something you really don't want to experience, it really is a travesty, having lost 6 months work myself before, I know the importance of back up! Especially backing up your Encryption Keys!

Finally, before the spammers tear this post to shreds, I'll say that, if you are looking for some solid technical advice, there are a lot of Tech Web Sites that offer a slew of data / information / programs that are very helpful for this very thing!

Quote:

"A PC Is only as powerful as the user!"


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

> Finally, before the spammers tear this post to shreds,


What does that mean?  Spammers don't last long enough around here to do anything except go *POOF*.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

GTechWiz said:


> Backup, is without a doubt extremely important, having experienced data loss, your right it should be at the top! ...
> Back Up is simply taking the data (files) on your computer and burning them to a DVD or CD, I say DVD or CD because flash drives can go bad!


You didn't mention "Imaging" an OS


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Or indeed hard disk backup. Writing to DVD or CD is probably one of the least reliable methods of backup, they have their own issues. Regular backup to a FLASH drive is just as reliable as optical media.

My backups go to a pair of D-Link NAS units running RAID-1, and a pair of USB drives as a secondary. I also have some Ximeta NDAS drives that I routinely make yet another copy. Some of these drives (one NAS and the NDAS drives) are located in a cinder block enclosure in the basement for maximum survivability in the case of a fire.

When I go on the road, I have all my development and personal files with me on a laptop with a pair of 500GB drives as added protection.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

jesus JW, that's some data you want. I just have it mirrored internally on a WD 1 tb, then every monday take my enclosure from work and synch it with my main rig at home. Then take my enclosure back to work.

twice is enough for me, I guess.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I think in case of a nuclear attack, we should all go to JW's house and hide out with the backups!


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

LauraMJ said:


> I think in case of a nuclear attack, we should all go to JW's house and hide out with the backups!


....I wonder if JW ( or his kitty)likes horses???


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> .................. Writing to DVD or CD is probably one of the least reliable methods of backup, they have their own issues. ....................................


Especially with rewritables, imo......


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just because I'm paranoid, it doesn't mean they're not out to get me.


----------



## GTechWiz (Nov 10, 2009)

lauramj said:


> i think in case of a nuclear attack, we should all go to jw's house and hide out with the backups!
> 
> :d


lmao


----------



## GTechWiz (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok ok, so DVDs/CDs have their issues (yes rewritables have serious issues) I only use Verbatims, and I make 2 copies, though an extra hard drive is a better sollution, as it can read and write a lot faster than ANY flash drive or dvd burner. Flash Drives can become corrupt or infected with viruses, and they break sometimes when you instert/pull them from a computer! As far External Hard Drives, well, just dont' drop them, but yes, they are a great sollution to backup!

There really is no need to worry about the OS, I simply reformat and reinstall in a couple of hours, though imaging is really good, as it's always smart to make an image of your hard drive after you FIRST set it up fully with updates, BEFORE you have any possible chance of being infected by any viruses, malware, or spyware. This way you don't have to spend those hours reinstalling all of your applications and updating your computer software & drivers.

I am wondering, can you image a Solid State Drive? Anyone?

Backup is smart, imaging is really a great idea, but I still religiously believe in making 2 hard copies of your data, and no I don't think he is going overboard with the dual backups. (in multiple formats)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

GTechWiz said:


> lmao


Sorry but we don't allow those "fs" here in any shape or form so I've edited your post.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

ffffflipping heck! aint that the truth!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dotty999 said:


> ffffflipping heck! aint that the truth!


why do I have this unbelievable urge to edit that?


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

valis said:


> why do I have this unbelievable urge to edit that?


I know from experience that urges need to be acted upon sometimes, guess you do too


----------



## GTechWiz (Nov 10, 2009)

Doh!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

trust me dotty; if there is one thing I've learned in 4 decades of walking this rock, it's that one of the _last_ things I should _ever_ do is listen to what the brain says.

to quote young Master Carrey:

"should I swipe this razor back and forth across my tongue, or simply finish shaving and exit the bathroom?"


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

valis said:


> trust me dotty; if there is one thing I've learned in 4 decades of walking this rock, it's that *one of the last things I should ever do is listen to what the brain says.*
> to quote young Master Carrey:
> 
> "should I swipe this razor back and forth across my tongue, or simply finish shaving and exit the bathroom?"


then I've found the best alternative is to listen to your heart, I've done that all of my life


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah, but my heart is sorta mute. Just sits there most of the day beating away, except for the exciting times after a chili dog with extra cheese when it stops for a bit.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

mine over exerts itself at the end of a shift! there's more to life than work!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yup. Like chili cheese dogs with all the fixin's. 



and don't forget baseball.

there's actually a very funny story there that I wrote about when I had my column......too long to post here, but it was pretty damn funny regardless.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

we don't do baseball, Englanders are more into football and rugby, to me it's just a fight with a ball no matter which game they're playing although I used to play netball at school, well, I say play though the truth is I'd turn up, feign sickness and exit to the library for a bit of peace and quiet which is probably why I was promoted to Chief Librarian eventually


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ya know, I understand completely. 3 sport star in high school, worked in the library all 4 years.

to this day, walking into _any_ library brings to me that smell of musty tomes that canNOT be reproduced, and it's always a fond remembrance.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I too have very fond memories whenever I visit any library, I love the smell, particularly of old books, musty tomes as you call 'em, I enjoy the peace and quiet and could visit all day.
I've always been fascinated with reading and learning, when I was 11 or 12 I used to help out in my local library, I loved every minute, my forté being book stamping,  at school I was the fastest and most accurate reader which is probably why they promoted me as I could catalogue books quicker than anyone could blink an eye


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

GTechWiz said:


> I am wondering, can you image a Solid State Drive? Anyone?


Certainly. A solid-state drive appears to the system as a standard SATA drive, and all the applications that run with a standard disk will also run on the SSD. I've imaged a laptop with a 32gig solid state drive using Acronis True Image, worked just fine. I confess I didn't try to restore the image, but I have no reason to believe that wouldn't work.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dotty999 said:


> I too have very fond memories whenever I visit any library, I love the smell, particularly of old books, musty tomes as you call 'em, I enjoy the peace and quiet and could visit all day.
> I've always been fascinated with reading and learning, when I was 11 or 12 I used to help out in my local library, I loved every minute, my forté being book stamping,  at school I was the fastest and most accurate reader which is probably why they promoted me as I could catalogue books quicker than anyone could blink an eye


Yup, pretty much word for word on how I feel. Heck, I still know the DD system, for crying out loud.


----------



## GTechWiz (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey John, I would be scared to try too!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

GTechWiz said:


> Hey John, I would be scared to try too!


Scared? Not at all. The issue just didn't come up since I were able to repair the Windows installation. The backup was just in case I made a large mistake. I'm actually 100% confident that the restore would have worked just fine, just wasn't needed.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm thinking Sniper Kitty needs to get in the Christmas Spirit ..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Too early, put a turkey in front of me! That will save me the price at the supermarket!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You Missed ... He's getting away


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

problem is, I've not seen JW miss yet............


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

dotty999 said:


> we don't do baseball, Englanders are more into football and rugby, to me it's just a fight with a ball no matter which game they're playing although I used to play netball at school, well, I say play though the truth is I'd turn up, feign sickness and exit to the library for a bit of peace and quiet which is probably why I was promoted to Chief Librarian eventually


I used to 'mislay' various bits of sports kit if I fancied missing rugby in the cold of winter!
The time filler provided by the teachers was to go and tidy the library 
... putting all the books in numerical order


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Noyb said:


> You Missed ... He's getting away


Impossible! For instance, here's a .22LR 50 yard target, that's a 10 shot group. I think that turkey's a goner!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

But .. Your targets are standing still ...


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Is there any room in this thread to discuss motorcycles?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Stoner said:


> Is there any room in this thread to discuss motorcycles?


Only if you sign the ticket ...


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

That looks like a trainee, deputy assistant junior librarian on the way to work!!


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Impossible! For instance, here's a .22LR 50 yard target, that's a 10 shot group. I think that turkey's a goner!


JW, get yourself an AA-12 and you don't need a close group.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just what I need to fill that empty slot in the gun safe.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Stoner said:


> Is there any room in this thread to discuss motorcycles?


Now we just need assembly instructions


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's a nice bike!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I guess you could say it was truly chopable


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, it's a chopper, no doubt about that!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Is This what a Chopper sounds like ???


----------

